# Installer Linux sur un 6100/66 sans CD ...



## PipoCanaja (22 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour,


Je souhaiterais installer Linux sur mon 6100/66 qui ne possede donc pas de lecteur de CD. J'ai par contre un 7300 en reseau Ethernet avec ce 6100, et le 7300 possede un lecteur de CD, si ca eput aider. J'ai aussi un vieux Graveur SCSI , mais le mac ne sait pas le monter tout seul, donc je ne pourrais pas booter dessus

Je cherche des infos ...

Merci


----------



## Chrislm (24 Janvier 2002)

Après mes déboires d'installations de Linux sur des Mac 68040, voici mon maigre conseil :

Tu peux installer la distribution Debian. (www.debian.com).

Il faut dans l'ordre :
- formater le disque de la manière suivante : une partition de 100 Mo pour le systeme, une partition de swap de taille RAMx2 et le reste en usr.
- convertir les 2 dernières partitions au format UNIX
- installer un système (sur disquette, je ne sais pas si la version 8 existe...)
- récupérer sur le site Debian la copie des fichiers nécessaires à l'installation (15 Mo)
- installer un modem RTC
- démarrer l'installation de Linux
- installer les packages par connection modem


Bon courrage....
Chrislm


----------



## PipoCanaja (24 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour,

Je pense que je vais pouvoir m'en sortir car j'ai une connection reseau T1 dispo. 

Je vous tient au courant dans la semaine prochaine. J'essaierai de tout noter et de monter un didactitiel sur l'install d'un Linux sur 6100

J'ai penser installer la debian en effet.

Une question :; Est ce possible d'installer DARWIN ?

A+


----------



## Zitoune (25 Janvier 2002)

Non, je crois que l'on ne peut installer Darwin que sur les Mac supportant MacOS X !


----------



## PipoCanaja (25 Janvier 2002)

En effet, je viens de voir ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Apple supporte pas des masses les anciennes machines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai trouve pas mal d'infos sur l'install de Linux,

Je vous transmettrais l'avancement au fur et a mesure sur ce forum...


----------

